# Triggers



## SprocketRocket (Oct 16, 2013)

Does anyone else struggle with "triggers?" Meaning, things that trigger memories, or remind you of things in a triggering way.

To elaborate. With me, I find two instances. The first one is when medicated, when I have my pills and I have taken them, which I do when I have them, though I run out and the prescription is hard to refill due to how I got it; a triggering thing, will have next to no effect. Sure, maybe a flashing image, but then put out of my mind, no effect at all.

The second instance is the opposite. It consumes my being. And I have to try to "exact revenge" on whatever has made the trigger, in the first place. i eventually snap out of it, but the destruction I have left parting in my wake is remarkable and really is nobody's doing but mine, and when I am in my healthy mind, I can see that.

So, I am learning to cope with my triggers. It's taken some victims, these things. However, how do you handle your triggers, those that have issues with things that trigger bad thoughts for you? How do you deal?

Discuss.


----------



## SprocketRocket (Oct 17, 2013)

Even right now, I am struggling with one of mine. I know that after a certain time, if I did a certain pattern of mine (involved a trigger,) that I would.. do something that really doesnt _do_ anything, yet I would feel better, unless it became a self-feeding trigger, to annoy?

The willpower I am exhibiting is worthy of recognition, since if I was weak and out of control, I would be putting myself in some kind of hole.. either interpersonally, or some other way. Maybe, within myself. It is hard to talk about.

Sometimes, the desire to reach out is strong. However, the way out is the way UP, to get better.. and not to let these triggers hold power over me! They are IRRATIONAL and they dont DO anything!

Where I am at in my therapy, i am being taught that _some things cant be absolutely in line with what your mind wants at every single time._ This is helping me.. I have some issues. And I don't want any casualties to be that, forever.. I want redemption, but I know it will take years.

Triggers are powerful, but they can be overcome.


----------



## moonvine (Oct 17, 2013)

PTSD triggers: doorbells and sirens. I used to have a panic attack when I heard the doorbell. It is now not wired, so it never rings. I used to freak when I heard one even on TV. Now it no longer bothers me.


----------

